# hoofs and horns 3-d oaa



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> ok yesterday we had a discussion re hoofs .. oaa rule states 11.4.1.5 page 153 of rule book.. and i agree an arrow embedded in hoof or horn of an animal NOT touching body colour , is considered a miss and scored a ZERO... BETTER MAKE SURE YOU GUYS CATCH SOME BROWN WHEN IN THE HOOF LOL LOL LOL :darkbeer:


It's been like that for at least the last 10 years. ~


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

I think it's really a moot point, anyone that hits it in the hoof or horn probably won't be in the running for top dog in the first place....if they shoot that bad...give them the point at least they come off the range with a few points. it may even keep them coming back because they wouldn't feel quite as foolish as they would have coming in with a score of 0....when you shoot as bad as I do, you need to take advantage of all possible points....just saying.
Rick


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

trapper1 said:


> I think it's really a moot point, anyone that hits it in the hoof or horn probably won't be in the running for top dog in the first place....if they shoot that bad...give them the point at least they come off the range with a few points. it may even keep them coming back because they wouldn't feel quite as foolish as they would have coming in with a score of 0....when you shoot as bad as I do, you need to take advantage of all possible points....just saying.
> Rick


I agree with this statement 
3--D no need for a comment


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

as of 2010 IBO rules say hoof if a 5 but horns are still a miss. i dont see the point , thats almost 3 feet from where you intend to hit the target. but rules is rules.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Does anyone really care, if a newby to the sport hits horn or hoof, just tell them plenty more targets to go and just enjoy the time shooting my opinion :spam2:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> I agree with this statement
> 3--D no need for a comment


Does this have something to do with Quinte last year?:set1_applaud:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

don`t really care about ibo rules in this instance as stated oaa rules .. and this rule has changed numerous times in the last 5 yrs.. this was just a topic at sundays shoot and the very next target it came into play on the bedded buck.. we had a chuckle about it as we had just finished talking about it..this does not always come into play with a newbie .... it could make you loose a tournament to some one who by accident shot a hoof or horn... lol lol


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

Come on Rick. You are just being humble about your shooting skills, although, if I were you I would stay out of conversations about climbing ability.


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Climbing is not Rick's problem either.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

climbing seems to be the easy part. what to do once I'm up there seems relatively easy to understand.....I've tried different ways to get down....some work great...some, .....well,....you just don't want to try twice.
Rickl


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I think it should score Zero. I know wath you think.... but at what classe you will start: cadet, junior or master 60 +, because they are older?


----------

